# GIMP and X11



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the Mac scene and one of the things I miss is my PC version of Photoshop 7. I'm not planning on buying VMWare Fusion any time soon, so I wanted GIMP in the meantime.

Macs are not officially supported by GIMP, but they offer ways on how to get it to work. From what I saw, the best is Wiber loves Apple. To run GIMP the way they explain it you need an updated utility called X11. The one the suggest is a third-party program called Xquartz. 

Now, this may just be my old PC paranoia, but I don't like third party utilities running on my machine. The other option they give is to update Apple's X11, yet they say this must be done from the install disc and not though Apple updates.

_So here is my question:_ Does OS X 10.5.4 (now 5.5) have the most up to date X11, or is there a link from apple's site to get it? I'd also rather not run an install disc if I can help it.

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, Gimp from Wilber loves Apple is what I use, and it works great. To find out which X11 you have, launch it from your Utilities folder and then select About X11 from the X11 menu. If it lists it as 2.1.5 then you can run Gimp. If not, then XQuartz is safe to use, and I recommend it. It's basically what Apple uses anyway, only they don't do updates as often. Like it says right on the page in the intro, it is the current version of the X11.app that Apple uses.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Sweet. I have 2.1.5. Thanks a lot. I like how my Network Security class's book says to limit X11 as much as possible or turn it off. >.>

I have more questions, but I'll save those for later.


----------



## broosten (May 5, 2008)

http://seashore.sourceforge.net/index.php
Based off of gimp, but doesnt require X11


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It is based off of GIMP, but with a lot less features. If the OP is looking for a Photoshop replacement, then he'll need the full GIMP.


----------

